# Look....I'm a Big BOY now!!



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Thought you guys might like to see a few new pictures of Benny as he approaches his 6 months birthday (Friday the 6th). I included one from when he was 2 days old so you can see what he's transformed into. I took the others today. It is now time to wean him, and I dread it too,.....for he is ver y much a Momma's boy, and he's not going to take it well being taken away from her. I'll have my hands full for at least 3 days before he calms down. I can handle everything but the constant crying for momma..........


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my blue eyed boy is growing up so pretty! I just love this little .... oops I meant big boy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, Benny is almost as big as Mom! Big Boy Benny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like Benny has really grown into those stilt like legs he had as a colt. Handsome boy you have there.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

He is definitely a big boy. We expected he would be, but, he rather surprised us.
I'll spend 5-6 weeks weaning, halter breaking him,........ along with some other basic training, and then he will be advertised for sale. I'm preparing myself emotionally for that day........... It's extremely hard to say goodbye to my babies.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I could never sell one of my animals. It would break my heart. It must be so difficult to say goodbye.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I could never sell one of my animals. It would break my heart. It must be so difficult to say goodbye.


It does break my heart. I cry for hours after one leaves our farm. But, it's part of the business and sadly, I have to deal with it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Cant believe how big he has gotten and finally growing into the legs.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

nice guy!! How many hands to do expect him to get? his mom is gorgeous too!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

MissRue said:


> nice guy!! How many hands to do expect him to get? his mom is gorgeous too!


Thank you! Kinda hard to tell at just 6 months, but, judging by the height of his sire & dam, and the way he is growing now, we expect somewhere in the 15.2 to 16h area. He has way too much foundation breeding to go much over that.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He is certainly a handsome boy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure is good looking. I love that butt!
I've never had to wean a foal - it must be heartbreaking and nerve wraacking.
Good luck!


----------

